# Blowguns for hunting



## NightKnight

Blowguns for hunting. Are there any out there that are made specifically for that purpose? If so, what makes them such? Camouflage? Quiver? Easy carry strap?


----------



## orcrender

The ones from here have camo and you can buy a sling from them.


----------



## neondog

Made for HUNTING! Found at Niels.com/nukak This is a member of the Nukak Maku tribe of Columbia. Never delt with modern man until the drug cartels of South America started wiping out their habitat as well as more cruel things.


----------



## neondog

Made for HUNTING. Made in Borneo by a Dayak artisan. Purchased in Denver Feb. 12 2012. an early Valentine's Day present.


----------



## Bigfoot

Wow, those are awesome!


----------



## NaturalFork

neondog said:


> Made for HUNTING! Found at Niels.com/nukak This is a member of the Nukak Maku tribe of Columbia. Never delt with modern man until the drug cartels of South America started wiping out their habitat as well as more cruel things.


I would love to see a video of those being shot. Simply awesome.


----------



## orcrender

Beleive it or not the Bizarre Foods show on the Food channel showed them killing a monkey with one. That was then a main course in the bizarre meal.


----------



## cjb4u

I think it has more to do with the darts then the actual BG, especially for effectiveness. However I think you need to maximize the potential of the shooter by having a large enough volume to use. A lot of BG used for hunting are over 5 ft if you look at a lot of tribal style BG they are very large compared to our metal ones. but on the flip side I do not know how they could even come close to efficiency as in consistent tube size and air lose.


----------



## Gigmaster

For hunting, Cold Steel Big Bore is the only way to go. Get a 5' blowgun, and two 2' extensions. This gives you a maximum of 9'. With both extensions, it's a little unwieldy to walk around with, so I only use the 2nd extension when I am hunting from a blind, or stand. Otherwise, I just use one extension, for a total of 7'.


----------



## craftsman

It all depends on the game that you are after. Since this is a close range weapon (normally under 20 meters), color or camo has no bearing (unless of course you're using a silver, or neon color barrel).

Unlike target shooting, you DO want to take advantage of internal ballistics, so a 6 ft. barrel is better than a 4 ft. That being said, especially with a 0.625 "BigBore", it is going to take a lot more air to get the dart moving with sufficient velocity, and at a flat enough trajectory, to produce a clean humane kill. Therefore, you need to practice with the barrel you intend to hunt with, using the darts you intend to hunt with, shooting from the maximum distance that you think you'll hunt from. To verify you are hitting with sufficient force, you can either get a ballistics gell mold, or better (sorry to waste food), a bone in ham with skin - to emulate game penetration.

0.40 cal. - small game (squirrels, pigeons, etc.) 0.50 cal. small to medium-small game (up to racoon, pheasant, etc.) 0.625 up to medium to medium-large game (groundhog, turkey, geese). Although with a lucky shot, larger game (deer) can be downed with any caliber ... its just that the chances of doing so are slim to none.

Always best to use a spearhead dart, or a broadhead dart when hunting, to leave a good wound channel, in case of a non-lethal first shot.


----------



## neondog

40 caliber spearhead dart for crickets and roaches, 50 caliber spearhead for larger bugs such as grasshoppers and locusts. Larger wound channel with a spearhead? Get serious Craftsman, there might be people on this forum that would believe that. SMH


----------

